# Build your own cold smoke generator



## fritz (May 24, 2008)

I was doing some research on building a cold smoker/dry curing chamber and found this.....looks interesting?

http://www.procast-designs.com/smoker/index.html


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 24, 2008)

Yeah.....found that site a while back.  Hadn't looked at it for a while....hoggy has done some updating to the webpage!  Also found this thread that shows some ideas from another guy's cold smoke generator build... 

http://forum.sausagemaking.org/viewt...r=asc&start=30


Thanks for the reminder!
Eric


----------



## fritz (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the link EME.


----------

